# Any POD that still does cut vinyl printing?



## Bougie (Jul 12, 2005)

Is there still any print on demand fulfillment company that still does flex & flock vinyl printing?


----------



## Industryps (Aug 9, 2016)

I don't know of any PODS that offer that, but you can get the transfers pre-made by Stahls


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Spreadshirt provides that option.


----------



## AnACustomPrints (Dec 1, 2016)

yes there are places.


----------

